# The Haunted Bayou of Love Manor - 2011



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, I'm only 10 months behind on getting the photos online, but I figure that is better than never! I'm still updating my website as well as editing some more photos, so I will post them in here throughout the week. Enjoy!

*PROLOGUE:*
It was of great pleasure to host this years festivities on the bayou. Illuminated by jack o’ lanterns and fireflies and accompanied by the sound of jazz as it echoed through the Spanish moss.

Once inside the Manor, guests, dressed as monsters, Victorian ghosts and witches, were greeted to a New Orleans feast which included gumbo, salad and beignets. A jazz band, named Captain Jeffery's Musical Chumbuckets, took stage and guests began to dance in the Great Hall under dozens of swamp-colored paper lanterns which floated down from the high-vaulted ceilings.

To settle down, one was able to visit the bar and enjoy our many
specially crafted cocktails, including a Dark & Stormy as well as a Bayou Julep, and relax in the study. Guests who wandered elsewhere were sure never to be found again. 

After the party, everyone was released into the night with a black box, wrapped with black satin ribbon and filled with candy.

www.LoveManor.com - www.Twitter.com/LoveManor - www.Facebook.com/LoveManor

_Click on images for larger HIRES versions in various sizes._


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

*The Haunted Bayou of Love Manor - 2011 Photos*


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Some event photographs that an online magazine took. I loathe flash and the flaws it shows in the decor, but I can live with that!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Just amazing, JohnnyL! The decorations, the photography, everything! Did you make the silhouette portraits with the skulls "hidden" in them? They are so cool, and would be perfect in my haunted Victorian parlor (next year, of course!). 

Better late than never, for sure!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, those are great! Everything is so elegant and spooky. And the guests seem to be having a ton of fun. I'm officially jealous!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Absolutely GORGEOUS! Looks like everyone had a fantastic time. Thanks so much for sharing. What's the plan for this year?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you so much!

Gothikim - I do want to eventually start selling some artwork in an ETSY shop... Just once I get the time! We did create those pieces. The skull is actually UV paint!

HexMe - Going on a road trip early October, then coming back and seeing what other people do for Halloween, hah.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I so love your photography and scene settings everytime I see it on the web. Just stunning. Everything so elegantly posed for the camera. What a fun looking party in such a beautiful house. Looks like a great bunch of party guests enjoying themselves too. Thanks so much for sharing your photos.

I have to ask, how did you do the little sets of eyes in the vent? Really spooky look.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Ghost of Spookie! I'm very OCD so I think that contributes to the photo quality, hah. As for the eyes in the vents, they were done by poking small holes in film containers and putting LED's inside. I had these throughout a few vents and only a few people who took time to look around discovered them, which I think is perfect. Same with the fireflies in the bayou, you really had to be paying attention.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice, very nice.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

JohnnyL, I LOVE your pictures. The details are amazing. I would love to be able to set up a party in such a way. And the little black boxes with bows are a perfect ending to the night, beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful! Awesome photography as well. Definilty sets the mood.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Totally amazing!!!!


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow! Breathtaking work!! Love the vibe you had going on!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

JohnnyL said:


> Thanks Ghost of Spookie! I'm very OCD so I think that contributes to the photo quality, hah. As for the eyes in the vents, they were done by poking small holes in film containers and putting LED's inside. I had these throughout a few vents and only a few people who took time to look around discovered them, which I think is perfect. Same with the fireflies in the bayou, you really had to be paying attention.


Thank you for that information! Oh man, I think that picture is my favorite-I too, was wondering how you did it. Gorgeous, Johnny! I would love to get lost in the Manor for a day.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you everyone! Always so nice to read your comments.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Enjoyed the photos! Top notch party. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Amazing as always, Johnny! Is that your home?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

just wonderful, every detail!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you! MissMandy - It's a close friends home which I use. It's in the Historic West Adams district and is itself a historic home, The Wilshire House.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh how cool. Does the home have any spirits of its' own?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

There were a few haunting portraits of Mrs. and Mr. Wilshire that felt as if they were observing us. Other than that, the house had an odd feeling of absolutely no presence, which was a bit spooky actually. We definitely brought some life into it.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Can't believe I forgot to say this, it's actually used as Jessica Lange's character's house in the first season of "American Horror Story" on FX.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow, that's really cool. I have yet to watch that show, but I've heard it's real good


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Classiest Halloween ever. Also - mmm....beignets...


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you! The beignets were definitely very good!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW, again, Johnny. Seriously. These newest pics are amazing too. How lucky you are to have a friend willing to share their gorgeous, historical home with you. As a fan of AHS I'm definitely impressed.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Hex! They were filming right before our event so it held us back a bit, but in the end worked out nicely.


----------

